

Warning: Don't Use the New Piratebay! - sagivo

Looks like it runs by the government. 
(sources: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1KjVrXB | http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1zcVsnG)<p>This is what a friend of mine got a day after downloading a movie there:<p>&quot;Dear XXXXXX (Primary Account Holder),<p>We have been notified that copyrighted content may have been shared using your internet connection without permission of the copyright owner.
What does that mean?<p>Content owners (artists, moviemakers, authors) and their representatives routinely monitor peer-2-peer networks to see if their content (like music, movies, and TV shows) is shared without their permission (without it being paid for). If they notice somebody sharing their content without their permission through a Time Warner Cable account they let us know.<p>As the primary account holder, you are responsible for making sure your account is not used for copyright infringement. Please note that we don’t know which computer or device may be the one to have triggered the notification; it could be any device using your account.<p>Did you give them my personal information?<p>We have not shared any of your personal information with the content owner to help them find the files. The content owner simply provides us with an IP address and we contact you directly on their behalf.<p>And what if this continues to happen?<p>Sharing content without the owner’s permission is a violation of U.S. copyright laws, and our acceptable use policy. Under the Copyright Alert System (for more on CAS click here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.copyrightinformation.org&#x2F;alerts), further instances of infringement using your account may result in our undertaking measures that will temporarily affect your internet experience. The range of actions may include redirection to a landing page for a period or until you contact Time Warner Cable.
&quot;
======
Someone1234
Even if they were seized and nobody has provided any evidence to corroborate
that, there is no way they'd have a 24 hour turnaround on warning
letters/emails.

It is just a coincidence. No doubt if your friend downloaded something
"yesterday" they also downloaded something a week ago, two weeks ago, a month
ago, and so on.

Also the fact that that email doesn't say what they infringed is extremely odd
as well as when. Doubly so as you can find a sample of this exact email that
contains exactly that content:

[http://help.twcable.com/twc_copyright_alert_notices.html](http://help.twcable.com/twc_copyright_alert_notices.html)

~~~
sagivo
in the email they also specify the file and date it was downloaded (yesterday)

~~~
strictnein
Because it's simple for a copyright holder to monitor torrents and track the
IP addresses of them. They simply reported the IP addresses to TWC and it
likely kicked off a semi-automated email to the address on your friend's
account.

This has nothing to do with the government now running TPB.

~~~
sagivo
i asked him and he used to download a lot of torrents. yesterday he used the
new piratebay for the first time and got this email the next day. i attached 2
articles tht also speaking about the issue.

~~~
leshow
this is not enough evidence to claim the government is running a torrent
honeypot.

in fact, they have no need to, torrents and peers are all publicly available,
your friends IP could have been pulled just as easily had he downloaded from
any other torrent website.

------
sejje
It's well known that ISPs work in conjunction with labels / publishers /
whatever to send these kinds of letters. Example:
[http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1181838&sta...](http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1181838&start=80)

It's automated, and in the case of my ISP, they even call your house.

They're still magnet links. You're not even getting content on TPB.

EDIT: Use a blocklist, require encryption. That should help.

~~~
sagivo
any links for tools?

------
mmcwilliams
I had a roommate who downloaded from the pirate bay despite my objections. The
ISP account was in my name so I would regularly get these emails, albeit from
a different ISP. This was 2 years ago. Unless they've been run by feds for a
long time, I am more apt to guess that this is a result of TWC monitoring
traffic.

------
Brushfire
Simple: use put.io.

